# Assassin's Creed Film: "Wir wollen die Spiele respektieren"



## Matthias Dammes (11. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed Film: "Wir wollen die Spiele respektieren"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed Film: "Wir wollen die Spiele respektieren"


----------



## OutsiderXE (11. August 2014)

Ich würd auch glauben wenn er sagt er liest keine Comics. Trotzdem sind die neuen X-Men-Filme ziemlich geil. Bin gespannt.


----------

